# Speaking of addictions..



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have another one, shampoos! I dont now why this has become another habitual thing, I dont bathe Uno very often, but I like trying out different shampoos, plus its nice to have extra in stock for the dogs I pet-sit. The 2 earthbath ones and a spray we won in a contest, most of the other ones I got on clearance or for special needs like dry skin, fleas, fungal infection.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How many shampoos do you have for yourself?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> How many shampoos do you have for yourself?


heh.. good point, I only have 3 (couple shampoos and conditioner), but I love soaps, especially hand made natural kind with different essential oils, I have like 7 in the shower because I like using different one each time.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That is... a very strange addiction. Hahaha. Actually, I do find myself looking at the dog shampoos every time we go to Petsmart, Petco, or Naturally4Paws. We only bathe them when Buck starts smelling a bit houndy when he gets hot or when they need it (like the day they both ended up brown from the mud at the dog park when the snow melted overnight!). 

The thing is, we don't bathe them at home. Naturally4Paws has, for $20 per dog (one hour each) a Hydrosurge and a velocity dryer that you can use yourself. I love it because it is the same quality bath they would get at a groomers but because its a do-it-yourself thing, they don't spend hours in a metal kennel and it's not a stranger manhandling them. You pay to manhandle your own dogs. Hahaha. And the best part is that, because I worked at Petsmart, I know how to do it quickly and they only charge me for one hour instead of two since I can get them both done in an hour. 

If we didn't have this place though, I think I would be as bad as you... hahaha


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have one shampoo I like for my dogs. Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo. Its good for people and horses too. So, I can wash the horses, wash the dogs and take the same bottle in the house and shampoo myself as well!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I have one shampoo I like for my dogs. Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo. Its good for people and horses too. So, I can wash the horses, wash the dogs and take the same bottle in the house and shampoo myself as well!


Now that's my kind of shampoo! 

I've actually wondered about the oatmeal shampoo for my dogs. It seems like it might be good for my hair; it makes Snorkels' coat very soft.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We have 5 or 6 shampoos for the dogs, too. I admit to bathing frequently- weekly in the Summer because they can and do quickly air dry, about monthly in the Winter. I only have one for myself, and its homemade. Go figure. Lol


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

For years I used JB Wholesale's Golden Almond shampoo. It was a good basic shampoo that cleaned without drying and left a pleasant scent. It appears as if JB Wholesale has been bought by Drs. Foster and Smith. I have a gallon of the golden almond shampoo which should last a long time.

The best of the best are Chris Christensen products. They are used by many of the conformation exhibitors. The Day to Day and White on White shampoos are excellent. The shampoos enhance the coat colors without bleach or dyes leaving a coat with perfect texture like nothing else I have used. The scent is subtle much like an expensive perfume. They can be purchased from the Chris Christensen site, Cherrybrook Pet Supply or Amazon.
Show Dog and Cat Color Treatment Shampoos
Show Dog Shampoos and Conditioners - Cherrybrook

Although popular, I avoid heavily scented shampoos and those that make a dog smell like a tropical fruit punch.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> Although popular, I avoid heavily scented shampoos and those that make a dog smell like a tropical fruit punch.


That's why I use oatmeal. I can't stand smells - perfumes on me OR the dogs. It's one reason I quit having the dogs bathed at a groomer. They always came back doused in stink no matter how much I said I don't want that OR those stupid little bandannas I still got them.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We use Puppy & Kitten - Hypo Allergenic Shampoo, Tearless I like that its not an actual shampoo and that its natural. It has a nice mild scent afterwards that isnt overwhelming. I have wanted to order the Earthbath products. Maybe we will give them a try after this bottle runs out.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Am I the only one who basically doesn't bath my dog? Deeken only gets a bath when he's been skunked (or he would if he got into something nasty). It probably doesn't help that he's terrified of water...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Am I the only one who basically doesn't bath my dog? Deeken only gets a bath when he's been skunked (or he would if he got into something nasty). It probably doesn't help that he's terrified of water...


I do not. Rebel hasn't had a bath in two years. Snorkels gets a bath when she rolls in poop or gets drooled on but never just for the heck of it.

Now, my foster dog STINKS like a dog. I don't know if it's just his bad diet or what, but wherever he sleeps and his body reeks. And when he lays on a bed alot it starts turning brown. He's getting baths but so far it's not been alot of help.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I do not. Rebel hasn't had a bath in two years. Snorkels gets a bath when she rolls in poop or gets drooled on but never just for the heck of it.


I wish, Uno has a tendency to roll in dead things or poop when we go on hikes which is pretty gross, I learned my lesson and now carry baby wipes with me, but he always gets a bath after we get home.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Am I the only one who basically doesn't bath my dog? Deeken only gets a bath when he's been skunked (or he would if he got into something nasty). It probably doesn't help that he's terrified of water...


Nope. The last time we bathed ours (ok, it was just within the last two months) was when we had snow that melted overnight and the dog park was just one big mud pit. They were both brown from nose to tail so they got a bath. Buck got baths more often when he was younger just because puppies are messy and tend to step in things or lay in things that they shouldn't. Hahaha. 

Unless we have another dog park mud bath (which I will admit was a TON of fun to watch) or they roll in something or just generally do something to make themselves stink, they get a bath. 

Buck, though, does get a bath when he starts to smell houndy. That would generally mean bi-annual baths if he never got filthy doing anything else. Haha


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i nvr bathe my dogs....
winston rolls around in dirt at times and is a white long haired dog..and still smells good and is pure white!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow that is alot of shampoo! I have a dog bed addiction....


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> We use Puppy & Kitten - Hypo Allergenic Shampoo, Tearless I like that its not an actual shampoo and that its natural. It has a nice mild scent afterwards that isnt overwhelming. I have wanted to order the Earthbath products. Maybe we will give them a try after this bottle runs out.


LOL...now this one addiction I do not have.

I've been using the same shampoo as twoisplenty since bringing Yogi home...actually bought it like 2wks before we were picking him up. I highly recommend.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm a dog groomer so I tend to hoard grooming supplies up the wazoo (seriously, one of my closets is packed and my husband doesn't know about it yet... he knows about all the grooming stuff in my work and in the guest room, but not the closet LMAO!)
When I get a chance, I should take a picture of all this crap. I think I have enough dog shampoo and sprays to clean every dog in the state for months. :crazy: 
I agree - I think it's fun to try new shampoos out. And, if one of them smells delicious, I will buy it just for the smell. OY :wacko:


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Wow that is alot of shampoo! I have a dog bed addiction....


That's another one I suffer from. I have one little dog, a 13 lb shih tzu, and 7 beds. They are littering my house, everywhere. When I think about it, it's all very funny.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought I as extreme until I saw the 1st post by OP. I have benny who is about 6 lbs and a maltese 8 lbs and I have a bottle of: Royal Treatment from HSN, Pure paws, Bio groom, Eqyss, and several cheap ones I got at Petco and petsmart in the beginning when I was a rookie. The Eqyss is good for sensitive skin and itchy skin if anyone is interested. The company mission was to produce the best shampoo for problem skin dogs, cats, and horses.

There is ONE shampoo that I found that is truly the "everest" of shampoos. I'll find it and post when I find it again. It's from the website that makes clippers which makes Andis and Oster look like plastic toys. These clippers which were created for grooming horses start at about $300. All I can recall is they were all yellow.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I was just saying last night that Rocky really needs a bath....... Does anyone here want to volunteer? This thread has given me incentive to wash him. (I think). 

Washing a chow is a day long major event. I think he is suppose to be a white dog, but it's been so long I'm not sure anymore. Maybe I'll even get out the grooming table, dryer, brushes,and tackle it wednesday when it's suppose to be in the 80's here. I'll take a picture for you all after it done. It may be a year before I'm up to it again. :bathbaby:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

One word....GROOMER


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

For some odd reason, I love bathing dogs, even the difficult ones. I guess I like the end result of fluffy and clean dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I chase Mol down (I'll never know how she know's I'm planning to give her a bath that day), grab the hose and wash her on the front driveway or the lanai. 
I use to have a shampoo addiction too, but that's been extinguished after lots of trial and error finding the one shampoo that Mol's skin can tolerate. I did spend a fortune trying to find that one shampoo. The schnauzer next door inherited about 15 bottles of expensive shampoo.


----------

